# Red Bull X Fighters - 15 April



## gass (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I saw completely randomly that one of the stops of the Red Bull X Fighters was in Dubai on April 15. For those who don't know what it's about, basically it's a bunch of crazy dudes on motorbikes jumping in the air and doing sick tricks !
I'm not a big fan of motorbikes but figured it could be a good fun.

More info on the site: Dubai, UAE -- X-Fighters Tour Stops Events -- Red Bull 

Who's in ?

Cheers,
Gass


----------



## gass (Feb 24, 2011)

... and 55 dirhams is affordable too !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

*out:* 

Boy do I wish....


----------



## hellchap (Jan 12, 2011)

gass said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I saw completely randomly that one of the stops of the Red Bull X Fighters was in Dubai on April 15. For those who don't know what it's about, basically it's a bunch of crazy dudes on motorbikes jumping in the air and doing sick tricks !
> I'm not a big fan of motorbikes but figured it could be a good fun.
> ...





Crazy dudes on motor bikes doing tricks .. Interesting .. well leaving the dudes part .. HEHE!!
I am in .. So how we gonna do this?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I wonder if I can take my 3 year old to this...sounds interesting!


----------

